# GST Hesitation.



## 76husky (7 mo ago)

L4330 GST has developed a hesitation or lag when changing from forward to reverse. Definite clunk, then everything appears ok. Ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It may be that you can't get the timing on the shuttle shift quite bright? You might try using the dry clutch to eliminate the clunk?


----------

